# 13" South Bend Steady Rest on E-Bay- is it?



## Janderso (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend...154960?hash=item3f9ace5c50:g:fkYAAOSwOrBa4gQK

Or this one?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/southbend-...708378?hash=item3d605cef5a:g:ausAAOSwj2Za03Db 

It seems like every time I find one of these it is not what it is represented to be. If you have a 13" South Bend Lathe and the SB Rest can you tell me if this is in fact made for our lathes?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 27, 2018)

A link to PDF from WB Wells site.   A very useful site for Southbend information.

Southbend form 942A Steady Rest

The designed changed a bit later on.

Southbend form 942B

It seems the 10 and 13 designs are the same.   I do not have a SB steady rest.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 27, 2018)

I bought the ugly one. The casting has 13-126. In the SB Parts list it shows 126 as the steady rest top piece and the 13 designates 13"?
It seems this is the real deal. The screws will need to be changed out and new brass tips but I am happy to find this. The 9" are abundant, these 13's are a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 30, 2018)

It fits!
I own a steady rest for my 77 year old lathe. It’s been a long search.
I’ll clean it up, paint it and find something other than steel for the three points.
This is awesome.


----------

